# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Bloody Covid

## Suzi

After being so careful, shielding for 18 months, being fine when Ben had it, Marc tested + 3 days ago and I tested positive this morning. Am gutted....

----------


## Paula

How are you feeling?

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:  Oh dear have you had your flu and covid boosters I know the covid booster may not stop covid but it should be a lot less severe.  :Panda:   :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

> How are you feeling?


I've a really annoying cough that developed over night - I tested negative last night. I'm tired and really fed up. 




> Oh dear have you had your flu and covid boosters I know the covid booster may not stop covid but it should be a lot less severe.


Flu - yes, covid - 3 out of 4. Was trying to book the 4th one at the end of last week...

----------


## Jaquaia

Lots of rest  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Just popping in to say hi... Feeling really rubbish, can't imagine what it'd be like without the vaccinations I've had...

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda: 
Hope you feel better soon lovely

----------


## Paula

Take it really, really easy, lovely  :Panda:

----------


## magie06

I hope you are resting.

----------


## Suzi

Oh I am resting, it's all I can do - apart from cough - atm...

----------


## magie06

How are you feeling today?

----------


## Suzi

Still feeling shite, but Fern's been admitted into ICU and is on a ventilator...

----------


## magie06

:Panda:

----------

Suzi (14-12-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

:Panda:

----------

Suzi (14-12-22)

----------

